# is our battery knackered ??



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi everyone !!please be patient we are totally new to all this !!! we have had our 15 year burstner just 3 weeks. we have managed to get a hook up for her and have charged the batteries. On board computer said yesterday both now charged to 14.2. .. ok but today (without using or moving her they have gone down to battery 1 , i assume is the engine battery is at 12.8 u and no 2 is now 10.5 !!!.
i have looked under the van the battery says its a vitara ultra dunamatic doublelifetime G14 12v 95ah. no date so we dont know how old it is. the otherbattery in the engine compartment... god knows !! as itslabel is facing the wrong way so know nothing about it, do we need to replace our leisure battery ?? and are they expensive (in euros ) we are in the canary islands !!



Mod note: Moved post to Tech/Mech Chat. More likely to get a reply than in Website Help.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Assuming that you've had no problems starting the van then I would guess that battery 2 is the leisure battery.

The results from the panel suggest that the battery is being charged when on hook up. The drop in voltage on the leisure battery could be due to it being knackered or it could be that it has been drained either by normal usage or by some sort of fault.

One way of testing this would be to charge the battery and then disconnect the leads for a couple of days and see if it has dropped back to 10v. If it is still fully charged then the problem would point to a drain on the battery when connected.

As you are using the van then this probably isn't very feasible. A garage or battery supplier should be able to test the battery for you to see if it's had it!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

as above if engine starts then vehicvle battery is OK. We suspect that if the leisure battery has been left uncharged for any long period of time then it will never properly recover.

Suspect you will need a new leisure battery.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like you hit the nail on the head. Have you checked to see if the battery can be topped up with distilled water it might help but do not hold your breath. 
Can not comment on the price of batteries, if you are on hook up then this is not a problem only when you leave. 
If you are heading back to main land Spain then some of the big super markets sell them.
We had a few days away last year and the same happened to us we fell back on the old days when we camped no pumped water no lights. So bottles of water and early to bed.

Andy


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys !! yes leisure battery is number 2, we only know the van had been standing at the garage for 2 months so they say.... so its pointing to a new battery, will leave it another and see if it drops anymore, i ve just see the spare wheel oooch bald as a coot !!!! more money....


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

our battery is still at 10.2 this morning, but the computer is also flashing 62 inbetween saying 10.2, does this mean its trying to charge it up from the other battery ?? the instructions are a bit confusing.
One last thing... am i correct in thinking i will have to go to a boat outlet to get my leisure battery... not a general garage ??? (we are in canaries ) no van place on y island !!!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

From our experience if a leisure battery falls below 10.8 volts then it is generally goosed. As yours is on 10.2 from yesterdays voltage without it having been used then it IS KNACKERED.

On the Canaries, it may well be that a boat outlet would be a good place to buy one.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks Brimo !!! no point frying it for another few hours then !!! some bright spark (electrician ) wheremy friend works says we need a lorry battery ?? is he talking tosh... ours at mo is a vitara dunamatic G14 12 v 95ah ?? is that a LORRY BATTERY ????


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

No Peaky, you do not want a lorry battery, in fact you don't want any "starting" battery at all, you need a leisure battery, they're different. A starting battery will get you out of trouble, but long term you need a leisure one I'm afraid.
John


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks again for the replies, i did nt think it could be that simple,better get over to the closing down sale at the boat place, they have one left my size, was 130 euro s now half price


----------

